# Going Back -- British Fantasy Award shortlisted collection



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Going Back
'Going Back' -- my collection of edgy, modern supernatural and science fiction tales -- was first published in the UK by Elastic Press in 2007. It turned out to be Elastic's top-selling title, and made the shortlist for the British Fantasy Award. The American edition, this one, was published three years later, with four extra stories added. Here's the back-cover blurb:

"!n these eighteen stories from acclaimed dark fantasy writer Tony Richards, a man becomes trapped with a never-ending day, another tries to prevent a child's death by returning to the past. Two others explore enforced loneliness and blind computer dating, each with terrifying results. Nine rocks predict the end of the world, and a beautiful stranger continues to exist even though her time is an end. Meanwhile, non-existent cats play havoc with a bewildered couple's life, as mortality nudges at our shoulders, drawing ever closer. If only time was more flexible. Which way would you turn the clock, forward or back?"

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, this is hard to beat" - Peter Tennant, Black Static magazine.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Mario Guslandi, Horror World.
"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

This Kindle is available from Dark Regions Press -- fully formatted and with a linked Table of Contents -- for only $2.99.

I also have more than twenty self-published ebooks -- fantasy, SF, mystery, supernatural, horror, and even Sherlock Holmes -- many of which are at the sample price of 99c: https://www.amazon.com/author/tonyrichards


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this one is by Frank Wallis.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work by going to my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's the link for all my books from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com/search.php?search_query=tony+richards


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to my blog, which has news of all my latest publications both in print and on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

October is turning out to be the best month yet for my ebooks. Thanks to all who've bought them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I really like the notion of Under The Ice - it's on my TBR pile, so good luck with them all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new Sherlock Holmes collection is almost ready to be downloaded. I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's happened ... see the second cover in the signature below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a bigger Holmes book on the way ... hopefully with illustrations.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo_ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first guest blogger was fantasy/vampire author Toni V. Sweeney.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he's not too busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel of mine and a new collection, both from DRP, are due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's well overdue to go back to the top of the Book Bazaar list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a number of self-published books on Kindle, all of them at minimum price and some of them displayed below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The minimum price being 99c plus Amazon's delivery fee.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is an expanded version of the award-shortlisted collection that first appeared from Elastic Press, with four new stories added.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't brought it to anyone's attention for a while, so here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My new books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly four or five stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like the new signature?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print  before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

When it first appeared in print, this quickly became that publisher's top-selling collection of short stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another chance, in case you missed it last time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone have a great 2013!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be blogging about my New Year's trip to Palma, Mallorca, soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Been busy this week, and haven't had time to do it yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still haven't had the time. I'm now working with 2 book editors, and they're both keeping me busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at _Going Back_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new blog's up. Take a look HERE.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's _Going Back_ again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

!t was shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award a few years back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very proud of this collection. Here's another chance to view it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another -- somewhat overdue.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. I've got a lot of writing done since I got back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at _Going Back_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's plenty of fiction to choose from. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've 2 new novels on Kindle, one self-published and the other from a major US publisher -- see below. And loads of short stories like the ones in this book are available too, many of them at the sample price of 99 cents..


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly-updated website is now up. Take a look using the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of my new novels and collection on my blog. See the link, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a Very Good 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy yourselves, live out your dreams, and read loads of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Photos of Malta on my blog soon. First-time trip ... loved the place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty more new fiction appearing on Kindle this year, both self-published and from established publishers. Watch this space.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of it's already up, including The Complete Holmes (see my signature below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be news of a new novel soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be news of yet another novel along soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a couple of forthcoming new novels on Kindle on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more to come very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting to hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's now up on my blog. A new detective with novel, nothing supernatural about it. http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More books appearing on Kindle very soon, and throughout this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new full length fiction coming soon on Kindle and some new short fiction, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Putting it all together at the moment. Hate formatting a full-sized book, but it has to be done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New supernatural and detective fiction is coming this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of it self-published, some from publishers like Samhain, Telos, and Dark Renaissance Books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle all the time. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and a new haunted hotel novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And will continue through September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are a few more days of the sale left. Here's your chance to get some full-length novels and long collections for the minimum Amazon price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Final chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Terrifying Tales. Last few days for those.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a chance to get these books for minimum price. And many of my works on Kindle are permanently available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more out at that price next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

At least 2 new eBooks, maybe more. I'm just waiting for the rights to revert to me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That happens in March.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a book of near-future mysteries.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I really hope this is your best year ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure that you read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that's up too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come this month -- a police detective novel set in the near future.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there is plenty of fiction to choose from in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the 4th of my seven professionally published short fiction collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've more fiction-- short and long -- due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my stories are due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of my self-published eBooks is over soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but none of my self-published eBooks costs more that £2.99 (plus Amazon's delivery fees) and many are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's GB again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel's almost ready for Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this pro-published collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new novel is still a work in progress, but meanwhile you have plenty of my eBook fiction to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this great collection.


----------

